# Goûter



## Jocelyne (Lundi à 15:32)

Je voudrais savoir si on fait payer le goûter et c’est combien


----------



## stephy2 (Lundi à 15:38)

Oui bien sûr. Cela fait parti des IR et le tarif est libre à vous!


----------



## Sandrine2572 (Lundi à 15:41)

Bien sûr que le goûter est payant, pour le tarif a vous de voir suivant ce que vous proposer au goûter


----------



## Mimipoupina (Lundi à 16:06)

Effectivement le repas du midi et du goûter ne sont pas gratuit... à vous de voir le prix que ça vous coûte si fruit ou compote plus yaourt plus biscuits ou tartine ...


----------



## assmatzam (Lundi à 17:16)

D'ailleurs j'en profite pour rappeler que pour celles et ceux qui fournissent les repas aux enfants

Vous devez impérativement détailler le prix du repas du midi de celui du goûter sur vos contrats ainsi que le prix du petit déjeuner du matin et du repas du  soir si à titre exceptionnel vous étiez amené à le prendre en charge également

Et ne pas simplement mettre le prix global

Sauf si vous faites un forfait journalier et que c'est clairement énoncé contractuellement


----------



## Nounousand02 (Lundi à 20:09)

Moi j'ai noter
1.50e le petit déjeuner.  
3.5e  le repas du midi
1.50 e goûter 
1e la douche .(perisco jusque 20h )
3.5 le dîner (perisco jusque 20h)


----------



## Jocelyne (Lundi à 20:41)

Merci pour le conseil


----------



## nanny mcfee (Mardi à 08:17)

moi c'est global collation du matin midi goûter à 4€


----------



## Griselda (Mardi à 20:33)

Et toi Jocelyne tu fais payer le goûter jusqu'à présent?

Perso vu que ni primeur ni grande surface ne m'offrent les goûters et bien oui j'en suis remboursée grace aux IR.


----------



## Nina. (Mardi à 22:25)

Mais comment ça!!??? 😲😭😂


----------



## VirKill (Mercredi à 10:06)

Bjrs, depuis quelques années je ne fourni plus les repas ni gouter ni petit dèj, les parents devenaient difficiles jamais satisfaits, donc c'est eux qui fournissent, c'est beaucoup et énormément plus simple, plus de chiffres à donner, j'avoue que c'est plus facile.


----------

